# Water level report



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's never deep in front of my house, but this is pushing it!!! Sorry about the focus


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

No wonder you can't get your boat out Duke!!

-LP


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Time to go mark some stumps!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Time to go mark some stumps!


More like wade out with a chainsaw and saw em off at the bottom.

-LP


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

as sad as it may look....it maybe best for the fishing in the future


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, it's amazing what a difference a small drop in the level can make in that lake. Is your boat in the boat house or the trailer? If in the house can you get it over to the ramp still?

-Brandon


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's still in the lift; I doubt I can get it out now. I saw a bass boat coming into the cove earlier; or at least he was trying to; finally gave up and went back up the creek.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

wow. Man there isn't any water left at all. Haven't been up that way it a long time.
James


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

so how low is the lake?


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

What part of the lake is this?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yaupon Cove, just off of Kickapoo Creek; north side of the 190 bridge at Kickapoo creek. It's not as bad as it looks because that area is real shallow anyway; just not this shallow.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to say it, but I hope we get some hurricane rain!


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

If you don't get your boat out now you may be sorry when your mowing underneath it. Haha


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! Some 20 years ago you could walk all the way to the creek w/o getting wet. Hope it doesn't come to that, Duke!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

How much water does it take to float that pontoon Duke? Maybe pole it out to some deeper water and take her somewhere and put her on the trailer??

-LP


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Normal level is 131 ft. Current is 129.89 ft


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look on the bright side, Sheriff, your lot just got a lot bigger!LOL


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> Normal level is 131 ft. Current is 129.89 ft


I thought I had heard that it only down 1ft. Man, it sure looks lower than 1.11' though.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> so how low is the lake?


It is at 129.92. Normal pool level is 131.0. It is 1.1 feet low and falling 0.03 feet per day. At this rate it will be down to just a river in 42 months.

But TS Don is going to change all of that, I hope.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Low water*

Hey Duke

I'ts time to get yourself a air boat , we need for you to stay on the job.

For kickapoo reports just call the duke @ BR549

Just funnin:cloud:


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Duke...if you see an old Daiwa baitcaster on a 6' rod out there on your new stretch of real estate, it's mine...


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are some pic's from from Indain Hills during Rita Lake Level's. The last pic is at current level


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow that is pretty low, I hope there is some left when I get home.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Pictures from today*

These are pictures with my lift all the way down.
I think I'll put up some beach umbrellas and beach chairs and rent them out. Maybe a lifeguard stand so I can check out all the beach babes. But then Cowboy will be trolling by with his Bud Light can.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Dang Duke that sux, I wish you woulda let her down and put her on the trailer a couple weeks ago. A few more days and you'll be able to polish the underneath side of the pontoons while you're standing on dirt!

-LP


----------



## cleve68 (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! we sure need some rain or we will be mowing the lake bed soon. LOL


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> Sorry to say it, but I hope we get some hurricane rain!


 BITE YOUT TONGUE!!!!!

Perhaps a weak Tropical Storm or Depression. A full fledged hurricane would wreck "Havoc" in this area right now. We would have trees laying everywhere.

This area has not seen a disaster like we would have should we get another Rita or Ike through here this season.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe our property appraisals could drop as we lose waterfront status!


----------

